# big bear snorkel



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i snorkeled the fourwheeler and there are 3 little vent hoses....i ran them up underneath my speedometer.. is that good?


----------



## got_mud (Dec 18, 2009)

it might be in your best interest to run them up to the intake of the snorkel. ive been in situations before where the speedos been under water. but where you have them isnt a bad spot, just might be safer to get longer lines and run them up


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's safer to run them up as high as you can get them. I just don't like the looks of vent tubes tie strapped to the snorkel. It really just depends just how deep of water you plan on riding in I guess.


----------

